# Looking for source and app devs



## crypted (Jun 7, 2012)

We're looking for a person or two to join us in a general development project. Our small group currently consists of ROM and kernel developers.

If you're skilled with app development and would like to be involved in a "hopefully" profit-building venture, please contact me.

Currently, we need app developers who can work to build a remote app that communicates from an Android phone or tablet to another Android device. Among features we want are: trackpad, keyboard, mirror and send content between devices, mirror screens between devices, use of sensors on phones/tablets to communicate to device, etc.

HOWEVER, each of those above features can be introduced in a set order via updates. We're not looking to build a mega app overnight. 

Feel free to contact me via private message or in the thread here so we can discuss it further IF you are interested and IF you are able to handle this sort of development.

Gracias!


----------

